# Monster Speck Photo - At Long Last!



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Told you there ain't no fish in the Hot Ditch!*


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*There goes that spot...........*

 I know who else was in that boat...........


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

beauty


----------



## fish-fool (Dec 17, 2004)

I hope you let ole yeller mouth go. What a feesh


----------



## gababcockjr (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wow... that's a trout! nice catch.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Holy Dog S**t Batman!!!!!!!*

What a nice fish. Good job.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

HOLY MOLY! nice feeesh!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dang, what'd she weigh?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

The fish was released. I really have to respect that angler for throwing him back in.

Great fish!

Walt


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Wow*

That speck is even bigger than the one someone photoshopped last April fool's. Congratulations...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*good job posting the pic= like i said i could have- i just came on here to post it too !!! here it is on my pic site as well *


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sorry, folks. Don't know why this pic didn't work with the gallery.

Seems like every winter at least one person pulls a monster speck out of the Hot Ditch. Nice catch!


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Thanks to all of you that helped or tried to*

I was beginning to think all of you thought I was 
full of it.

He did in fact release it.

Thanx to all of ya'll for the help. 

Perhaps in the future I can get it done myself.

Thanx again


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Sorry, folks. Don't know why this pic didn't work with the gallery.
> 
> Seems like every winter at least one person pulls a monster speck out of the Hot Ditch. Nice catch!


Matt - I did not try to put it in the gallery. I'll bet the resized image will work.

Someone should give it a shot when they are not drunk.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

wow


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

WALT D. said:


> The fish was released. I really have to respect that angler for throwing him back in.
> 
> Great fish!
> 
> Walt


Yes, very nice job.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

HighCap56 said:


> Someone should give it a shot when they are not drunk.


I take offense to that!!!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

or do you resemble that remark ? lol good luck tomorro dixie


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey Racn... your picture is bigger than my picture...  

Yea Steve.... can't remember how to edit the photos? Al been givin ya tha bud lite?

That is just a big friggin speck.

Bet the girls in tha ditch call him "John Holmes"


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i only reduced it just enough to fit- i use the cam media thingy that cam with my digitial camera- if all else fail i use MGI Photo suite (had that since 1995)


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

where is the hot ditch?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hot ditch reference:
http://www.dailypress.com/sports/dp-sports-fishing,0,1833909.htmlstory


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Kudos to the angler for releasing that beauty. Its nice to hear there are others out there who still care about conservation.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Hot ditch reference:
> www.dailypress.com/sports/dp-...3909.htmlstory


I think it was caught in the other hot ditch.  

Here we go again.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

He released it because it was glowing and probably was burning his hand. 

No really... it really was burning his hand and the mouth is yellow because it is glowing. Couldnt help mmyself LOL.

That is a hell of a fish wish we all could land one like that. Best thing was that it WAS RELEASED to make more monster spec's. Great job you deserve all the Kudo's


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey im from richmond and ive heard so much about the hot ditch i wanna go out sometime and give it a try but im not sure how to go about it i dont know where its at or how to get there or what could someone please fill me in?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Newsjeff ... yes, it was the other hot ditch.  

Bassboy ... I PMed you.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

wow :d


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I agree WOW!!!


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Don't worry if they're hitting, I'll make a report


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Something else*

That fish is something else, congrats and you did good by releasing it, 2 signs of a great fisherman.!!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Bassboy!It's one of those big secrets that if they tell you they have to hurt you or kill ya or somthing.
I figured out it was in the Elisabeth River so far.I aint tellin you no more cause I don't know any more and don't wanna get hurt.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*thanks bbcroaker*

and fishhead its been so long since ive used a computer i gotta figure out what my e-mail address and password and everything is but ill give you a shout when i get all of it straight thanks alot yall


----------

